# sans ambivalence



## ninagirl

Hola:

¿Podría alguien decirme si he entendido bien el texto en mi traducción? Gracias de antemano:

FR:
Un malade amputé d’une jambe et refusant sa prothèse découvre qu’il peut l’intégrer dans sa corporalité vécue, et la faire sienne de telle sorte qu’il peut marcher en s’en servant _*sans ambivalence*_, et en toute autonomie.


ESP:
_Un enfermo con amputación en una pierna, que presenta un rechazo de la prótesis, puede llegar a descubrir que es posible su integración y que puede concebirla como parte de sí mismo, hasta el punto de caminar manejándola sin ambivalencia y con absoluta autonomía._


En el diccionario monolingüe francés he encontrado lo siguiente:


Définition : 1. caractère empreint de deux significations différentes et éventuellement contraires
Synonyme: ambiguïté
(un texte plein d'ambivalences) 

A pesar de que en el bilingüe traduzca ambivalence por ambivalencia... y si intercambio aquí ambivalencia por ambigüedad, no me parece el mismo significado de la frase...


----------



## totor

A mí me llama la atención *sans ambivalence*. Si no me equivoco, significa exactamente lo mismo que su traducción literal, y no termino de entender cómo se puede usar una prótesis *sin ambivalencias*.

Claro está que lo que yo te digo no te sirve para nada, pero tal vez a otro se le ocurra algo más apropiado.


----------



## josepbadalona

tranquilízate Totor, iba a contestar lo mismo...


----------



## totor

Siempre es mejor que lo diga una nativa como tú, Badalona.

Es obvio que a mí hay cantidad de matices que se me escapan.


----------



## ninagirl

Entonces... ¿me confirmáis mis sospechas? Es contradictorio, ¿verdad? ¿No será que lo que pretende decir es que las usa CON ambivalencia?


----------



## josepbadalona

para mí, ni lo uno ni lo otro
ambivalencia es palabra que se usa en un sentido moral, filosófico, se refiere al lenguaje ... pero en absoluto tiene sentido físico como aquí, tratándose de una protesis...
http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/fastshowart.exe?6%7DAMBIVALENCE%2C+subst.+f%E9m.%7D28116%7D28117%7D28117%7D0%7D5

ahora bien, tu traducción es perfecta; lo que no lo es, es el texto original... al menos para alguien que entiende poco de sicología .... siento no poder ayudarte más


----------



## ninagirl

Muchas gracias Badalona:

Entonces, ¿crees que estaría bien buscar un sinónimo de ambivalencia pero que tenga referencia a lo físico? En ese caso, ¿estaría bien dejar el SIN o, sin embargo, debería utilizar el CON?

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## josepbadalona

creo que no tienes derecho a modificar la frase ...
y, bien mirado, sólo te piden una traducción ... que los especialistas se las apañen con el sentido


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Je pense qu'il s'agit ici de la personne qui se sent à la fois infirme, diminuée par le manque d'une partie du corps et "complète" grâce à la prothèse. Mais je laisse l'interprétation définitive aux spécialistes.

Pour la traduction, je laisserai _ambivalencia_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ninagirl

mmm... hace días que no miraba el forum y había olvidado esta respuesta...

Me aocnsejáis entonces que deje ambivalencia. Pero es que no le veo el sentido si dejo la preposición SANS. Porque si de lo que se trata es que la persona con la prótesis, mediante este trato afectuoso, acabe concibiéndola como parte de su cuerpo, entonces lo que encuentro lógico es que use ambas piernas de igual manera, sin pensar en que una de ellas es diferente por el hecho de ser prótesis. 
Así que, si dejo literalmente que las usa "sin ambivalencia", nada de lo que se ha explicado anteriormente tiene sentido...

La verdad es que después de ver el significado que la RAE da a ambivalencia, enmarcado exclusivamente en el campo de la psicología, me deja algo perpleja, porque en muchas ocasiones lo había oído referido a personas y en ámbitos como el laboral...

¿Me aclaráis el cacao mental que tengo, por favor?

MUCHÍSISISISMAS GRACIAS


----------



## totor

Aunque no es lo mismo, me pregunto si no será mejor utilizar *sin ambages*.


----------



## ninagirl

totor said:


> Aunque no es lo mismo, me pregunto si no será mejor utilizar *sin ambages*.


 

Hola Totor:
¿Qué significa "sin ambages"? Lo he buscado, pero no lo encuentro en la RAE...


----------



## totor

*Sin vueltas, sin rodeos*, Nina.

Está en el DRAE, no puedo mandarte el link porque ahí no funciona, pero pon *ambages*.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Parler franchement, sans détours.


----------



## ninagirl

¿Y de verdad le ves equivalencia en este contexto?


----------



## totor

No le veo una exacta equivalencia, Nina. Digamos que de ese modo la frase *fait sens*.



ninagirl said:


> Un malade amputé d’une jambe et refusant sa prothèse découvre qu’il peut l’intégrer dans sa corporalité vécue, et la faire sienne de telle sorte qu’il peut marcher en s’en servant _*sans ambivalence*_, et en toute autonomie.



Fíjate:

*…hacerla suya de tal manera que puede caminar utilizándola sin más vueltas, y en total autonomía.*

Porque hay algo que el texto dice claramente:



ninagirl said:


> Un malade amputé d’une jambe et *refusant sa prothèse* découvre qu’il peut l’intégrer dans sa corporalité vécue



Yo no soy muy partidario de las interpretaciones en una traducción, pero a veces no hay más remedio.

Espera un poco, a ver si a alguien se le ocurre una explicación sensata para ese *sans ambivalence*. Por mi parte, entre poner literalmente *sin ambivalencia*, que no significa nada dentro de ese contexto, y *sin ambages*, que sí tiene sentido, no lo pensaría tres veces. Dos sí, pero no más  .

Fíjate qué casualidad, Nina, acabo de encontrar en la traducción que estoy haciendo una frase donde prácticamente se podría remplazar *sin ambigüedades* por *sin ambages*:

*Así, este último critica el riesgo de un “plan de fraccionamiento de la soberanía nacional”,  denunciando sin ambigüedades a propósito de uno de ellos: “El proyecto de M. Lacroix descansa en el ejercicio del poder representativo y tiene por objeto constituir un poder municipal.*

Tal vez sea más equivalente de lo que suponía.

P.D. Acabo de darme cuenta de que mi original dice *sans ambiguïté*, no *sans ambivalences*. Pero en realidad, pensándolo bien, no me parece que haya muchas diferencias entre ambas expresiones.


----------



## ninagirl

Bueno... creo que le empiezo a ver el sentido con el que lo ves tú, totor, aunque sigo anclada en la interpretación de lo que dice el texto francés, tal y como yo lo interpreto, claro.

Creo que a lo mejor debería dar un poco más de contexto...

L’haptonomie, science de l’affectivité, est une science phénoméno-empirique fondée sur des faits et des découvertes sensiblement perceptibles ; elle prend en compte l’expérience humaine. Aussi commencerons-nous par poser quelques faits, vus par un observateur naïf qui les observerait, ce qui ne manquerait pas de le questionner.
(...)
Une infirmière est surprise et ravie de voir que, si elle aide une personne lourde, inerte ou très impotente à se lever du fauteuil ou du lit, en sollicitant son intention dans une invitation affective, elle y parvient avec facilité, au lieu de déployer un effort musculaire important, comme elle le fait d’ordinaire. De la même &shy;façon, la personne peut se tourner sur le côté pour des soins d’escarre sans qu’elle ne paraisse pesante à l’infirmière, en dépit de son poids objectif.
(...)
Un malade amputé d’une jambe et refusant sa prothèse découvre qu’il peut l’intégrer dans sa corporalité vécue, et la faire sienne de telle sorte qu’il peut marcher en s’en servant sans ambivalence, et en toute autonomie.
 
Tal y como yo entiendo entonces esta parte, es que después de que el enfermo consiga integrar la prótesis, que en principio rechazaba, usa las piernas de la misma manera, sin diferencias porque una sea la suya y la otra la prótesis... no sé si he errado en mi interpretación del texto...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Ambigüedad y ambivalencia no me parecen sinónimos.
Ambivalencia se refiere claramente a un doble estado. Ambigüedad se refiere a un estado indefinido que puede prestar a confusión.

Si ambivalencia no te convence tienes también: _dualidad_.
Todo el texto que nos presentas reposa sobre un contraste entre dos estados/sentimientos: creo importante respetar esta doble faceta de tu texto.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ninagirl

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> Ambigüedad y ambivalencia no me parecen sinónimos.
> Ambivalencia se refiere claramente a un doble estado. Ambigüedad se refiere a un estado indefinido que puede prestar a confusión.
> 
> Si ambivalencia no te convence tienes también: _dualidad_.
> Todo el texto que nos presentas reposa sobre un contraste entre dos estados/sentimientos: creo importante respetar esta doble faceta de tu texto.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
No entiendo a qué te refieres cuando dices que el texto reposa en un contraste entre dos estados/sentimientos y si esto tiene que ver con la ambivalencia.

A lo mejor estoy espesa hoy...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bueno, se trata de hacer hincapié entre las situaciones estudiadas con o sin _l’haptonomie_. (palabra que no conocía)


----------



## alorensal

Te propongo " con naturalidad" aunque sea un pelín arriesgado en tanto que interpreta, no sólo traduce, pero en este contexto me parece que es lo que más se aproxima a lo que se quiere transmitir, o al menos, tal y como yo lo entiendo.


----------



## ninagirl

alorensal

Ése es el sentido que yo había interpretado de lo que se expone en el texto, pero, como dices, resulta un poco arriesgado al ser interpretación, por eso preguntaba en el foro. No sé si alguno de los nativos nos puede corroborar nuestras sospechas...

Gracias


----------

